# Which nib to buy?



## Dulos (Jun 24, 2013)

I have made a few fountain pen kits now. I have mainly been building the PSI Vertex fountain pen kits. I wanted to step it up a notch by upgrading the nib. No, I am not thinking $100 gold nibs. I was thinking more like the $20 up grades. It doesn't look like PSI carries FP nib upgrades. Anyway, I looked around and found some. First I bought #5 nibs-- that wasn't right. Then I bought #6 nibs that said they would work for the El Grande. I thought,"hey, that should work". But noooooooo. 

And that leads me to my question, "Ok, so where do I find a nice nib designed to fit the Vertex?"


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I remember people saying they had trouble getting name brand nibs to fit properly on the vertex.


----------



## wiz9777 (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you trying to replace the nib, feed and housing, or just the nib?


----------



## Dulos (Jun 24, 2013)

I was assuming I would just replace the nib, but if it takes replacing the feed and housing as well, I would do that.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 24, 2013)

any #5 nib, bock, heritance, etc should fit. Perhaps the larger vertex may take a #6, but the standard magnetic vertex takes the 5. I just switched out one yesterday with a Polished Bock #5. Some kits can be tough to get out or back in even. What is the problem exactly? Cant get them to go back in all the way, or at all? etc etc...


----------



## Dulos (Jun 24, 2013)

The #5 nibs that I bought were too small and could shift side to side in the housing and the feed seemed to come too far down the nib.  Sometimes the nib would simply fall out.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I could never get Bock, Heritance, JoWo or hardly ANY OTHER 5mm to work in a vertex feed. It WILL fit (sorta) but is totally unacceptable in terms of writing and fit.

I did find a Schmidt 5mm (the one that doesn't really fit either a Dayacom or Berea feed) works ok and the "writeability" was marginal. I can't even remember who sells the Schmidt nibs anymore. I THINK it was Richard Greenwald.

The Vertex fountain caused so many problems (leaking) that I just quit making them entirely. The ones I had in the marketplace, I re-chased the section threads (used a 6.4 x 5, I think) and just replaced the entire section with some small Heritance I had laying around.

I hope this helps, but my answer was to not make the Vertex fountain anymore.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2013)

If you take a 5mm "upgrade" nib, a standard "kit" nib (Berea or Dayacom), and the Vertex (and Prisimo) nib and lay them out on a table and then view them all at eye level from the rear of the nib, you'll see the problem.

Even though they are all 5mm nibs, the curvature of the Vertex and Prisimo are totally different and a standard kit nib or upgrade doesn't make proper connection with the feed without "manipulation" (bending).


----------



## Dulos (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, that stinks. You would think that PSI would either make nib upgrades or make their pens to fit other nib makers. I like the Vertex because of the magnetic cap and weight of the pen. So now I have to find a different kit m


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I THINK the Schmidt nib that works is #741 or #742.... At least, that's what's in my notes.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Retracted statement... as I have now wiggled it so loose that it just wont work at all...Good catch, glad I had not listed that one for sale, ... what a bummer,...Maybe with some special attention I can make it work.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2013)

In the end, I paid considerably MORE for a quality nib and feed than I paid for the Vertex components. I finally just figured it wasn't worth $30 or the time involved trying to make a $10 perform properly.

I LOVE the Vertex click. The Vertex fountain.... Not so much.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2013)

jmbaker79 said:


> Thats strange...now this is the only vertex fountain I have ever made, just happened to have one laying around. I had no problems with it...Although, perhaps i used a different feed in there than the one that came in it...i just checked, and the heritance 5 went in just as well, smooth insert, and snug...I have not inked it yet, so maybe that wont go so well....Maybe i just lucked out....My vertex didnt come from PSI though either to be specific



Careful when you ink it. The nib tends to drop right out of the housing, causing a huge mess!


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 24, 2013)

I noticed that....I may put some work into it for research purposes...made a nice blank for it and had planned to keep it once the nib was tuned and inked...guess i would have noticed it while doing so....way to ruin my plans! On to the next one...will be interested if you find a working setup


----------



## Dulos (Jun 24, 2013)

I left a note with Meisternibs.com because he claims his nibs will fit any kit. I just wanted to see what he has to say about fitting the PSI Vertext. Maybe he has something that will specifically fit the Vertex.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 24, 2013)

So, i unscrewed the housing, switched it out with another housing from an atrax...first thing i got my hands on...and it fits just fine. Much much better fit. Just like it should be...Seems to be the housing that is the problem at least for me... i did not ink it yet, but dont have much concern now with this set up...worth a shot, I will ink it tomorrow, and get back to you if you would like


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys, remember a 5MM nib is not 5MM but fits a feed that measures 5MM at the wings (widest point) same with a 6MM. It seems that the Vertex just might have a smaller feed. Just for grins will someone measure the feed. I never have had a Vertex.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Im sure I can measure it tomorrow....That may be the case the that it is smaller. Seems like a lot of trouble, and easier for me to switch the housing feed and nib than to hunt a special nib that fits. The housing from the atrax extends a little further out, but doesnt look too bad, could work if you wanted it to with a little effort. Good luck!


----------



## Dulos (Jun 25, 2013)

I was going to change out the housing/nib/feed but I don't think the new nib would clear the magnet inside the cap. But of course, I bought a #6 nib. Maybe a #5 housing/nib/housing would fit. Please check to make sure the replacement housing has the same threads as the original.


----------

